# Bostin Loyds source / Forum



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

I was bored the other night so I went on and joined Bostin Loyds forum , anyways there are 2 sources on his forum that I am assuming he uses , again I am just assuming !!! Maybe I will give them a try . It is funny , I have a solid private source , however selection is limited , and I am always wanting to try new shit ????


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds like an awesome idea man. #teambostindouchebag

Don't u have to pay to join that forum?


----------



## Dex (Apr 28, 2016)

Bostin is LE working deep cover. He has your IP address now and they will probably break down your door next week. Stay away from Bostin Loyds forum.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

No it's all good , he is a knucklehead , and yes it was $12 to join for a month !!! Not going to re up , but it was interesting !!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2016)

It's probably not his sources. If it is, the only reason they would be his source is they are shipping him gear in exchange for the spot on the board. 

That means slime. Also what measure of safety is built into that site?


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

losieloos said:


> We don't talk about that stuff here



And by the way , this is the UNSENSORED section , but I respect the wishes of members , hence no mention of brands and or names !!! I just thought it was kind of funny how those kids talk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2016)

losieloos said:


> We don't talk about that stuff here



Steroids? Pretty sure we do.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's probably not his sources. If it is, the only reason they would be his source is they are shipping him gear in exchange for the spot on the board.
> 
> That means slime. Also what measure of safety is built into that site?


Yea who knows ??? Rite , anyways I just wanted to share that with you guys , a lot about diet and training as well , real generic


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Steroids? Pretty sure we do.



I know , if we don't talk about steroids then why are we on this forum ????


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 28, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I know , if we don't talk about steroids then why are we on this forum ????



We are here to talk about Losie's vag...


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't think that talk is allowed here lol. That being said I use the same source of a lot of IFBB guys.. not going to mention any big names lol. If you message me asking I won't reply either.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> I don't think that talk is allowed here lol. That being said I use the same source of a lot of IFBB guys.. not going to mention any big names lol. If you message me asking I won't reply either.


Wow , why even put that out there then ? I call bullshit , with all due respect that is


----------



## grind4it (Apr 28, 2016)

bostin loyd forum? Meh.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> I don't think that talk is allowed here lol. That being said I use the same source of a lot of IFBB guys.. not going to mention any big names lol. If you message me asking I won't reply either.



Yeah man this is kind of a random post. No one cares. Keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> I don't think that talk is allowed here lol. That being said I use the same source of a lot of IFBB guys.. not going to mention any big names lol. If you message me asking I won't reply either.



when chuck norris starts using your source then tell us


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 28, 2016)

Shut up loosie , women dont speak til spoken too , get back in your corner before I brake out the back hand  !!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 28, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Shut up loosie , women dont speak til spoken too , get back in your corner before I brake out the back hand  !!!!



You gonna club him with your cast?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 28, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> I don't think that talk is allowed here lol. That being said I use the same source of a lot of IFBB guys.. not going to mention any big names lol. If you message me asking I won't reply either.


 Gee Whiz, real IFBB guys, I use the same source as just wannabes.


----------



## Rafa1015 (Oct 26, 2021)

I get you being curious. But anytime I hear this guys name it makes me sick. I could care less what his source is because most likely the shit is underdosrd. Considering the amount of shit Bostin Loyd takes, everything he takes is probably half strength


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 5, 2021)

Rafa1015 said:


> I get you being curious. But anytime I hear this guys name it makes me sick. I could care less what his source is because most likely the shit is underdosrd. Considering the amount of shit he takes, everything he takes is probably half strength


Idk why you would think any of that is true. I also do not share the hate for Bostin, if he had even average genetics he could have gone...well, further. Certainly further in bodybuilding than what he achieved. He's at least got the dim wit humor thing going for him and he seems a genuine enough person.


----------



## Voodoopoo (Nov 7, 2021)

SuperBane said:


> My source can kick your sources ass


Cant beat my red hot chilli sauce,it's Australian man n we kick all sauces ass down here,beats plain ole tomato


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2021)

Boston Lloyd is a dingle


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 30, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Boston Lloyd is a dingle


..berry. No doubt!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 30, 2021)

Wouldnt use any Bostin sources, the kids had more infections/flare-ups than anyone.
Even some flesh-eating shit... Yeah, where so I sign up for that?? 🥴


----------



## Wunderpus (Dec 30, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Wouldnt use any Bostin sources, the kids had more infections/flare-ups than anyone.
> Even some flesh-eating shit... Yeah, where so I sign up for that?? 🥴


In all fairness, he also reuses needles (as per an older YouTube video he made) and also injected water-based + oil-based AAS in the same injection (I believe it was water-based winstrol and test prop in his tricep). Add in his obviously reckless behaviors and I'm not sure you can blame the sources for his infections.


----------



## broza (Jan 5, 2022)

7 iron said:


> No it's all good , he is a knucklehead , and yes it was $12 to join for a month !!! Not going to re up , but it was interesting !!!!


what is the name of his forum? where can i find it?


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 5, 2022)

broza said:


> what is the name of his forum? where can i find it?


Strong first post. Why not post an intro in the intro section first?


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 5, 2022)

broza said:


> what is the name of his forum? where can i find it?


Meatspin.com


----------



## RISE (Jan 5, 2022)

Why bump a 6 yr old post?


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

broza said:


> what is the name of his forum? where can i find it?


Google it, it's right there. 

It's also a paid site though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Strong first post. Why not post an intro in the intro section first?


Wtf was wrong with his question? You think he’s what? A shill for the Boston Lloyd forum. Omg. 🙄


----------



## Voodoopoo (Apr 21, 2022)

Bigwhite said:


> We are here to talk about Losie's vag...


Pics please lol


----------



## Dex (Apr 21, 2022)

Holy crap. This thread popped up and I saw that I commented on it...6 years ago. Is Bostin still alive with all of his crazy shit?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> Holy crap. This thread popped up and I saw that I commented on it...6 years ago. Is Bostin still alive with all of his crazy shit?


No. He dead about a month ago.


----------



## DF (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> Holy crap. This thread popped up and I saw that I commented on it...6 years ago. Is Bostin still alive with all of his crazy shit?


Ummm, no


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh, shit. Damn, he couldn't have been very old.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

I hope none of his followers tried his crazy regimen.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> I hope none of his followers tried his crazy regimen.


They are all dead too.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> They are all dead too.


Nah, I bet some of them are on here now. Nobody will admit to it though.


----------

